# What are your hobbies? Any hobbies that help you overcome obstacles?



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

hggggggggggggggggg


----------



## MrFlay (Jul 14, 2012)

I'll start this off: Look at my avatar, please.

You are your comfort zone. This zone contains all the things you do on a daily basis and all the things you do without even thinking about it. Some of the things can be fun - some of them are not. But you're used to it. Staying inside your comfort zone will not necessarily ensure your happiness, though.

Your goal lies outside of your comfort zone. You have to overcome some obstacles to achieve your goal. If there were no obstacles, you would have achieved it already. It's that simple.

Can you achieve your goal without stepping out of your comfort zone? Of cause not. But you *can*, however, find fun and interesting ways of extending your comfort zone. This is the beautiful thing. Extending your comfort zone little by little and celebrating every small step as a success is the way to go.

Years ago, I wanted to become more comfortable around attractive girls. At least comfortable enough to talk to them without anxiety and express my views and opinions. I had no idea how to do it, but I thought that if I could find some commonalities with girls I often found attractive (dancers), I would be better off.

So I took dancing lessons. Found a partner on the internet and started practicing once a week. It was a lot of fun and I definitely stepped outside my comfort zone. I don't take lessons anymore, but now I have a story to share with any girls who like dancing that I encounter. I'm one step closer to my goal.

Hope this was useful to you


----------

